# More 1986 Stanza Alternator/Regulator questions...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me what they know about 1986 or similar Nissan Alternators? Is it internally regulated? What is the silver item connected on the outside along with the chassis wiring to the alternator? Is it a diode or regulator of some type?

I had another post on this, just trying to figure out how it should work so I can figure out why it isn't working....

Thanks,

Alan


----------

